# TRYSLER GROUNDS trip July 6 at 7am



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Two-tank trip to the TRYSLER GROUNDS with Gary's Gulf Divers on Sunday, July 6 at 7am. Cost is $125/pp.


This is a longish travel time 20+ miles to a deeper site (115-125fsw) but it's also a chance to dive stuff that sees very, very few divers.


It's natural limestone reef. Spiny are out of season, but shovelnose lobster and lionfish are probable.


This trip is for experienced divers with a nitrox cert.. You need to be competent and comfortable with gas choice and management at these depths before signing up.


We need one more diver to run, and it would be nice to have two so the captain can make a few bucks. Please call Gary at (251) 747-6563 if interested.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

13 bugs (found double that number, but half were preggos we left behind) and enough filet-sized lions to feed six families with some left over for the freezer and research scientists. :thumbsup:

Thanks Capt. Gary for putting us on beautiful sites with plenty of shopping opportunities!


----------

